# how long



## spuds_mckinsey (May 14, 2006)

how long shuold i wait to flush a plant after transplant, and how long after flushing can i add nutes.


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2006)

Quick Question Spud Why are you 
Flushing your plant?? And I would let 
it sit for a day and then flush it. How
big is the plant??? Might not want to 
use nutes on babys! But I would wait 
a week after flushing the plant. Then
I would see how it reacts.


----------

